# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  What do you do to stay motivated in your goals?

## JaneDoe

Well, I'm creating this topic to hear from you, what you do to stay motivated day after day - in pursuit of your goals

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Increase the dose.

There are plenty of days I don’t feel like it. Especially if I’ve been working in the rain for 15 hours or something. But unless I’m falling all over myself exhausted, skipping a the gym doesn’t make me feel any better. So it’s really just one foot in front of the other.

... and 20mg of dbol , 50mg of ephedrine, and 300mg of caffeine really gives you that extra kick in the ass you need some days

----------


## JaneDoe

I confess that I walk without perspective of life. I am currently experiencing serious financial problems that forced me to leave the gym!

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I confess that I walk without perspective of life. I am currently experiencing serious financial problems that forced me to leave the gym!


I would probably do whatever you have to do to remedy your financial situation, then get back to it.

Nothing stresses me out like being crunched for money. Pretty much fucks up every other aspect of my life

----------


## JaneDoe

I will get out of this bro situation. Away from the gym comes a fucking depression!

----------


## Obs

I look at the shit I have been through and what everyone else is that bothers me. 

I will push till I collapse.

----------


## Obs

> I will get out of this bro situation. Away from the gym comes a fucking depression!


Very true

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Motivation will fail you, dedication is what produces results

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

"50mg of ephedrine, and 300mg of caffeine" I like this !

At 60 and been out of the gym for over a year due to rotator cuff left and right and a right hip replacement and L5 vertebrae bulging and herniated ; Oh and Prostate Cancer . Been back in the gym about 2 mths at 1 a days 6 days a week and on a hot TRT dose and 100mg of Deca a week non stop and when BW is in line a treat to some Tren . I think I would have the right to be depressed and not have motivation ? Well not for me it is all about what I had beat into me in the Marines - ADAPT AND OVERCOME . I must say what I lack in knowledge *(Been known to try to BS way way through some things but you young guys catch me every time so I give up)* I have always been able to overcome with determination and patience . As many say this life and our health is not a sprint but a marathon . With the end is not insight until we are pushing up daisies !

Again at 60 I have seen many bumps in the road . Started gear at 19 in the Marines when old Arnold was king and excess was best . The knowledge we thought we were gaining was from the "Underground Steroid Handbook" . Started back in 2010 and as a direct result of this forum I have turned my life around after being crushed by a truck and told I would die , in 02 dealing with massive trauma severe blood clots and 9 PE hit my lungs and I am still kicking and at peace with me ...... Hey single and tapping all the chicks I desire , just so happens I have found a good one ; yes they are still out there . Additionally age and all the new health challenges , I put one foot in front of the other . 

Talk about money issues you get crushed by a truck and go from $250K + to disability and a divorce all in a 2 year period ...... Man I feel you ! But as I look back from 60 years old all of these bumps in the road made me the determined AH I am today . If you are down fight harder and as futile as it may seem . But , what "obs" shared '' push until I collapse" is pretty much a fact of life for achievers and makes the difference in being a failure or a success and an overcomer . 

At 60 I am starting my 3rd business . All the others were a success but due to life and events I did sell and actually saw it was me that made the businesses a success . Both the new owners lasted less than 6 mths and went BK . I used to think depression was a weak mind ? But oh no ! It is very real and can sneak up on anyone when they least expect it .......... I have no idea what you are going through or your age ....... One thing is for sure ..... You can fight your way out of that hole or you can ball up and give up . For me it was My Faith and my kids that helped me overcome ; there was a time when I wanted to die . I even went so far as to go out in the woods with my 9mm and wrote on a piece of paper reasons to keep living and reasons to give up ........ I had many reasons to give up ; but I found one that out weighed all the rest ? It was a picture of my grandaughter . (I can hear the laughs now) This was only 2 years ago . Different ppl find different inspirations . The struggle is not as great for some as it is for others ! But be assured all of us have our challenges . I would have to say money helps ! The deciding factor is our mind set and how we value the gift of life and do we choose to impact others and yes how we impact others . Many mistakes have I made . But at this time , life is good and looking better every day ! Again I do not know your age but the odds are pretty good if you are an achiever you will face failure ! If you are not seeing failure IMHO your goals in life are not high enough ? But to achieve you get up dust yourself off and move forward !

One last word from a for sure senior man  :Smilie:  If you do not learn from you failures or mistakes you are a fool and you will not be an overachiever ! 

1) So if you can't hang with your gym bro's what is your new fitness plan ?
2) You have money issues ; what caused them ? How can you correct ?
3) You say you are depressed . Ask yourself why ? Ask yourself how can you shake the funk ?
4) Like Obs said put one foot in front of the other . Fake it , go through the motions !
5) Find what brings you joy in your current situation . 
6) Maybe you can't afford gear right now or even afford to eat healthy ? There are still life goals you must set and meet .
7) This is not medical advice . This is old fart advice ! Get outside more . Help others . Learn to laugh , a lot . Smile a lot . If you are really down set small achievable goals ! Last , be happy every little thing is gonna be alright  :Smilie: 
8) One goal IMHO should be to grow old and love life . Don't sweat the small stuff it is all small stuff in the big picture .

Peace out today is a new day , up to you to make it a good one or a bad one - Up to you to choose  :Smilie:

----------


## bethdoth

I look in the mirror If I don't like what I see I change it. It's not hard for me to stay motivated to go to the gym since it has been part of my life for close to 30 years. My weakness is eating clean ... thus looking in the mirror to try and stay motivated. At 58 my goals may be a bit different than younger guys because I am pretty darn happy with my fitness goals and how I look. Now if I can just get and stay injury free that would be nice.

As far as your situation I wish you the best, but the pic is the bottom line.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I look in the mirror If I don't like what I see I change it. It's not hard for me to stay motivated to go to the gym since it has been part of my life for close to 30 years. My weakness is eating clean ... thus looking in the mirror to try and stay motivated. At 58 my goals may be a bit different than younger guys because I am pretty darn happy with my fitness goals and how I look. Now if I can just get and stay injury free that would be nice.
> 
> As far as your situation I wish you the best, but the pic is the bottom line.


lol , Dang "58" You are getting to be an old fart ....... JKN  :Smilie:  ...... I wanna share something that surprised me ! At 58 I was thinking damn I am getting old and I don't want to be 60 because that IS old ! But the good news is the way ppl view that dreaded age of 60 ? I think and thought 60 is old . The truth be known it is ....... But once you reach it and stop dreading it and in the gym at 60 ; you look at so many 40 somethings that wish they were in as good of shape as I am ; I think holy shit life is good and I am being objective . I have to say though that I have health issues but hey most men that have lived like I have are are dead ! After all we are all dying and few will escape this world without death . 

I was really JKN about you getting to be an old fart ....... but my GF is younger than you , lol !

----------


## bethdoth

> lol , Dang "58" You are getting to be an old fart ....... JKN  ...... I wanna share something that surprised me ! At 58 I was thinking damn I am getting old and I don't want to be 60 because that IS old ! But the good news is the way ppl view that dreaded age of 60 ? I think and thought 60 is old . The truth be know it is ....... But once you reach it and stop dreading it and in the gym at 60 ; you look at so many 40 somethings that wish they were in as good of shape as I am ; I think holy shit life is good and I am being objective . I have to say though that I have health issues but hey most men that have lived like I have are are dead ! After all we are all dying and few will escape this world without death . 
> 
> I was really JKN about you getting to be an old fart ....... but my GF is younger than you , lol !


I feel that I need to make some change in my life and one of them is to change gym's. My current gym is small and everyone is like family (Lake Park Swim and Fitness/LP for short), but it is expensive at 57 bucks a month. Also most of the people are older, I would say the average age is probably around 60. At LP I am beyond a doubt the most muscular, strongest, best over-all built of everyone there. I am going to a chain gym, Crunch fitness. I was there for about a year off and on when I belonged to two gyms. At Crunch it's a young crowd I will no longer be the biggest and strongest, but I am not worried because I will still be bigger and stronger than probably 90% of there clientele. 
I hear ya about health issues. I have lived life on the edge and should already be dead a few times from crazy shit I have done on crotch rockets and snowmobiles. But I am still here living with the pain from my bad decisions and will work through them no matter how old I get. I think I am looking forward to being 60, will put even more young bucks to shame! LOL

Edit: Hey you old Jar Head. 21 years Navy here ... ya we let you guys ride on our ships. I was always on cruisers and destroyers working on radar and Computers for missile guidance. Retired and got a job working on Radar for the National Weather Service then got my bosses job in 2005 when he retired. Life is good.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I feel that I need to make some change in my life and one of them is to change gym's. My current gym is small and everyone is like family (Lake Park Swim and Fitness/LP for short), but it is expensive at 57 bucks a month. Also most of the people are older, I would say the average age is probably around 60. At LP I am beyond a doubt the most muscular, strongest, best over-all built of everyone there. I am going to a chain gym, Crunch fitness. I was there for about a year off and on when I belonged to two gyms. At Crunch it's a young crowd I will no longer be the biggest and strongest, but I am not worried because I will still be bigger and stronger than probably 90% of there clientele. 
> I hear ya about health issues. I have lived life on the edge and should already be dead a few times from crazy shit I have done on crotch rockets and snowmobiles. But I am still here living with the pain from my bad decisions and will work through them no matter how old I get. I think I am looking forward to being 60, will put even more young bucks to shame! LOL
> 
> Edit: Hey you old Jar Head. 21 years Navy here ... ya we let you guys ride on our ships. I was always on cruisers and destroyers working on radar and Computers for missile guidance. Retired and got a job working on Radar for the National Weather Service then got my bosses job in 2005 when he retired. Life is good.


I agree with the thoughts on our opinion of how we look at our ages ! I go to AnyTime Fitness they are everywhere I travel almost and when they are not I can usually talk my way into a free w/o somewhere . Yes I look better but as you stated crotch rockets gave me blood clots that I have dealt with since age 24 . Ran over by a truck at age 42 and raised more hell than the law allows ! I have the records to prove that . No beer bottles do not break when you get smashed in the head like on TV . I can win any scar contest I enter ...... you know bar bets and junk . But I am no longer strong due to blown rotator cuffs and bad knee . Going to get the knee replaced already had both hips replaced ......... Kind of the difference in being a laid back Squid and a true Jarhead , lol . Oh have another minor issue (Cancer) But hey we all gotta go sometime so live like you are dying ........ YOU ARE ! So make the best out of everyday and never to old to learn from anyone 1 So ppl just spew stupid crap and as we age we have a better grasp of the BS meter . 60 is a good time if you live life with all the life we have to live . Adapt to our health issues and continue to hit the iron ........ 

I was a 74?? Tac Can Radar and computer tech ........ in 1976 computer technology was top secret and I was a Grunt not by choice just the FUBAR'ed USMC . I worked on anything while out of country and in a OV-10 Squadron . 

Yeah some guys in the Navy are very valuable I saw 3 Marines die just to save one Navy Corpsman ! I also agree with you that the Navy is one of the best taxi services ever and what I really enjoyed was GQ when the Marines took charge of the ship and all the squids dove for cover as the crazy jarheads ran through the bulk heads and knocked down anything in our way  :Smilie:

----------


## JaneDoe

I am 25 years old .
Let me tell you a little about my life. I was always that guy who put all the hope of my life around physical fitness. Since I was 18, when I joined a bodybuilding gym!
I never trained to impress women, I always trained to love this shit.
The gym for me has always been a therapy that drove all demons out of my mind! The big problem is that I didn't try to study to have a good academic background.
I was the crazy guy who even sold cell phone, video game, television, motorcycle to use steroids and keep training !!
You bet, I'm that guy who would do anything to achieve a high level of shape - even at extreme risks. But nowadays I know that I was wrong in my past attitudes for not studying. And spend all my money in the past on this shit.

Every time I suffer from financial problems, it's a big shit that makes me depressed, because I can't invest in that shit that makes me happy.

----------


## GearHeaded

> I am 25 years old .
> Let me tell you a little about my life. I was always that guy who put all the hope of my life around physical fitness. Since I was 18, when I joined a bodybuilding gym!
> I never trained to impress women, I always trained to love this shit.
> The gym for me has always been a therapy that drove all demons out of my mind! The big problem is that I didn't try to study to have a good academic background.
> I was the crazy guy who even sold cell phone, video game, television, motorcycle to use steroids and keep training !!
> You bet, I'm that guy who would do anything to achieve a high level of shape - even at extreme risks. But nowadays I know that I was wrong in my past attitudes for not studying. And spend all my money in the past on this shit.
> 
> Every time I suffer from financial problems, it's a big shit that makes me depressed, because I can't invest in that shit that makes me happy.


make more money . its a simple math equation . if bodybuilding makes you happy , but bodybuilding requires money, then you need to find a way to make more money . thats it

----------


## JaneDoe

> make more money . its a simple math equation . if bodybuilding makes you happy , but bodybuilding requires money, then you need to find a way to make more money . thats it


That's what I intend to do, open my vision to new horizons

----------


## JaneDoe

> "50mg of ephedrine, and 300mg of caffeine" I like this !
> 
> At 60 and been out of the gym for over a year due to rotator cuff left and right and a right hip replacement and L5 vertebrae bulging and herniated ; Oh and Prostate Cancer . Been back in the gym about 2 mths at 1 a days 6 days a week and on a hot TRT dose and 100mg of Deca a week non stop and when BW is in line a treat to some Tren . I think I would have the right to be depressed and not have motivation ? Well not for me it is all about what I had beat into me in the Marines - ADAPT AND OVERCOME . I must say what I lack in knowledge *(Been known to try to BS way way through some things but you young guys catch me every time so I give up)* I have always been able to overcome with determination and patience . As many say this life and our health is not a sprint but a marathon . With the end is not insight until we are pushing up daisies !
> 
> Again at 60 I have seen many bumps in the road . Started gear at 19 in the Marines when old Arnold was king and excess was best . The knowledge we thought we were gaining was from the "Underground Steroid Handbook" . Started back in 2010 and as a direct result of this forum I have turned my life around after being crushed by a truck and told I would die , in 02 dealing with massive trauma severe blood clots and 9 PE hit my lungs and I am still kicking and at peace with me ...... Hey single and tapping all the chicks I desire , just so happens I have found a good one ; yes they are still out there . Additionally age and all the new health challenges , I put one foot in front of the other . 
> 
> Talk about money issues you get crushed by a truck and go from $250K + to disability and a divorce all in a 2 year period ...... Man I feel you ! But as I look back from 60 years old all of these bumps in the road made me the determined AH I am today . If you are down fight harder and as futile as it may seem . But , what "obs" shared '' push until I collapse" is pretty much a fact of life for achievers and makes the difference in being a failure or a success and an overcomer . 
> 
> At 60 I am starting my 3rd business . All the others were a success but due to life and events I did sell and actually saw it was me that made the businesses a success . Both the new owners lasted less than 6 mths and went BK . I used to think depression was a weak mind ? But oh no ! It is very real and can sneak up on anyone when they least expect it .......... I have no idea what you are going through or your age ....... One thing is for sure ..... You can fight your way out of that hole or you can ball up and give up . For me it was My Faith and my kids that helped me overcome ; there was a time when I wanted to die . I even went so far as to go out in the woods with my 9mm and wrote on a piece of paper reasons to keep living and reasons to give up ........ I had many reasons to give up ; but I found one that out weighed all the rest ? It was a picture of my grandaughter . (I can hear the laughs now) This was only 2 years ago . Different ppl find different inspirations . The struggle is not as great for some as it is for others ! But be assured all of us have our challenges . I would have to say money helps ! The deciding factor is our mind set and how we value the gift of life and do we choose to impact others and yes how we impact others . Many mistakes have I made . But at this time , life is good and looking better every day ! Again I do not know your age but the odds are pretty good if you are an achiever you will face failure ! If you are not seeing failure IMHO your goals in life are not high enough ? But to achieve you get up dust yourself off and move forward !
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story .. I see that what I'm going through is nothing, close to what you went through in your life.
Even though all of this, you were a warrior worthy of honor .. Thanks for motivating people with your story .. No pain, No Earnings .. Thank you so much!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Thanks for sharing your story .. I see that what I'm going through is nothing, close to what you went through in your life.
> Even though all of this, you were a warrior worthy of honor .. Thanks for motivating people with your story .. No pain, No Earnings .. Thank you so much!


Damn if that wern't about peachy ! Thanks a bunch ...... lol ...... Hang around I will post something really stupid to these young smart guys and they will rip me a new one . 

Still with regards to youth you make statements like you look back on your history . Shoot young man at 25 you have not even seen a whisper of the ups and downs of life . Life is only as good as you make it and how you handle the bad times are what make you appreciate the good times . You may fail but get up learn from it and move on to bigger and better things . So many ways to make $$$ never fit into a box ????

----------


## JaneDoe

> Damn if that wern't about peachy ! Thanks a bunch ...... lol ...... Hang around I will post something really stupid to these young smart guys and they will rip me a new one . 
> 
> Still with regards to youth you make statements like you look back on your history . Shoot young man at 25 you have not even seen a whisper of the ups and downs of life . Life is only as good as you make it and how you handle the bad times are what make you appreciate the good times . You may fail but get up learn from it and move on to bigger and better things . So many ways to make $$$ never fit into a box ????


You're right, 60 years of life is a book ... I'm whining at 25 for some mistakes from 7 years ago .. Just imagine what you've been through in this life.I simply want to have achieved something big in my life by reaching 50-60 years old.thanks

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> You're right, 60 years of life is a book ... I'm whining at 25 for some mistakes from 7 years ago .. Just imagine what you've been through in this life.I simply want to have achieved something big in my life by reaching 50-60 years old.thanks


Believe it or not 60 is not that old any more ! When I was your age I would have made the same statement as you . Hey if you have the willpower to not let numbers affect your way of thinking other than as we age we have to adapt our routine to continue 5 to 6 days a week and see bigger and better results . Shoot I am not ashamed to go to the beach and take off my shirt at 60 . Honestly being very vain I would like breast or pec implants where I had my mammary glands removed at 27 . But hell all in all I am OK that small improvement is not going to get me any more tail so why spend the $$$ still got good Traps , Delts are popping and Biceps and Triceps are still growing at 60 so I am in pretty good shape for the shape I am in  :Smilie:  

Oh you said reaching 50 or 60 years old . There are several guy on here that will plow a field as in beefy compared to 90% of the 20 somethings and I plan to be in the gym until 70 + getting body tuned up now to insure the ability to lift over 70 . If lifting keeps your interest check with me in 12 years if I am alive I will be lifting  :Smilie:  Oh I eat clean and do drink in moderation been know to partake 420 for pain (I am classified as a chronic pain creature and refuse opioids - BEEN ON THAT TRAIN AND HATED IT) pin the hell out of gear and cruise @ 200mg (give or take a mg or 20) of Testosterone a week . I am finally breaking down and doing an oral 10mg of Haloteston every 12 hours = 20mg a day  :Smilie:  When I blast I blast but nothing like Prox ; that man was on one hell of a stack from a very knowledgeable member !

----------


## Proximal

TY for the motivation Buzz! I need that kick in the ass as I am slowing down. 

Man I blast low doses, but thank God for the stuff cause its allowing me to look better than I ever had. 

Hey Buzz, what do you think of the new ink?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> TY for the motivation Buzz! I need that kick in the ass as I am slowing down. 
> 
> Man I blast low doses, but thank God for the stuff cause it’s allowing me to look better than I ever had. 
> 
> Hey Buzz, what do you think of the new ink?


lol , I like it but I'm a grand paw ..... Keep mine on shoulders and back  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

> lol , I like it but I'm a grand paw ..... Keep mine on shoulders and back


F it, if you can’t see em, they ain’t there, lol.

----------


## Obs

I feel old because most of my company is. 
That and work

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I am 25 years old .
> Let me tell you a little about my life. I was always that guy who put all the hope of my life around physical fitness. Since I was 18, when I joined a bodybuilding gym!
> I never trained to impress women, I always trained to love this shit.
> The gym for me has always been a therapy that drove all demons out of my mind! The big problem is that I didn't try to study to have a good academic background.
> I was the crazy guy who even sold cell phone, video game, television, motorcycle to use steroids and keep training !!
> You bet, I'm that guy who would do anything to achieve a high level of shape - even at extreme risks. But nowadays I know that I was wrong in my past attitudes for not studying. And spend all my money in the past on this shit.
> 
> Every time I suffer from financial problems, it's a big shit that makes me depressed, because I can't invest in that shit that makes me happy.


Hey I noticed your avatars .... at 1st I thought damn that is a big ole country boy from TN . Then I noticed they started changing faces ? 

Are you having that much practice surgery or are those your BF’s  :Smilie:  Ain’t life great

----------


## Obs

> Hey I noticed your avatars .... at 1st I thought damn that is a big ole country boy from TN . Then I noticed they started changing faces ? 
> 
> Are you having that much practice surgery or are those your BF’s  Ain’t life great


Dave aspires to be great and will achieve it. 

There is a culture gap between us though so I hope he doesnt take you seriously. 
I have noticed most cultures with english as their second language usually adopt the humor lastly lol

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Dave aspires to be great and will achieve it. 
> 
> There is a culture gap between us though so I hope he doesn't take you seriously. 
> I have noticed most cultures with english as their second language usually adopt the humor lastly lol


May be a bad attempt at humor on my part , but that was a joke and I guess if he wants to be gay that is his choice and if not then he knows I am JKN . But those are some pretty Avatars .  :Smilie:  True beefcakes .... My GF sure does like them .......... 

I like mine (Avatar) where I was dressed up for Halloween and my GF let me spank her to tears and then tore that little rabbit up ! LMAO !!!!!!

----------


## JaneDoe

I'm not gay!You are ??

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I'm not gay!You are ??


I just saw this  :Smilie:  . I have been a bit busy with a knee complete replacement , 2/10/2020 . It has been a MFer . Pain unreal and 1 day after surgery back in the hospital with blood clots . Now working on 3 mths still lots of pain and swelling . Been through a lot in my life and not depressed ..... but damn am I frustrated and snap at my sweet GF . I came home from the hospital with a new type of ice pack ? You have a reservoir that I put water in and then file mostly with ice . The ice water runs through tubes and wraps really tight with velcro around my knee . Best thing for pain I have ! = Reduce inflammation and = less pain .

No I am not gay . . . But at 60 with a lot younger hottie GF I am trisexual = Try anything with her . She is into anything short of animals in the bed and damn her 42 DD's are perfect ! She does not even need a bra , I mean pert and big nipples ....... So for now and up to now I have not been homosexual  :Smilie:  Damn if she is not a hottie ; been with her a year and she still comes up with surprises and very spontaneous . I mean hell she loves to give BJ's and I mean sometimes more than once a day . always fun and I forget my age and pound away on her ! 

Life is good ......... Anyone want a visit from us . I bought a 32 ft motor coach and we are going to travel the country for the next 5 years starting next spring and hit all 49 states in a 5 year period ............ 

Did you state in your previous post that YOU ARE GAY ?

----------


## JaneDoe

Fuck you, no more stupid joke

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I just saw this  . I have been a bit busy with a knee complete replacement , 2/10/2020 . It has been a MFer . Pain unreal and 1 day after surgery back in the hospital with blood clots . Now working on 3 mths still lots of pain and swelling . Been through a lot in my life and not depressed ..... but damn am I frustrated and snap at my sweet GF . I came home from the hospital with a new type of ice pack ? You have a reservoir that I put water in and then file mostly with ice . The ice water runs through tubes and wraps really tight with velcro around my knee . Best thing for pain I have ! = Reduce inflammation and = less pain .
> 
> No I am not gay . . . But at 60 with a lot younger hottie GF I am trisexual = Try anything with her . She is into anything short of animals in the bed and damn her 42 DD's are perfect ! She does not even need a bra , I mean pert and big nipples ....... So for now and up to now I have not been homosexual  Damn if she is not a hottie ; been with her a year and she still comes up with surprises and very spontaneous . I mean hell she loves to give BJ's and I mean sometimes more than once a day . always fun and I forget my age and pound away on her ! 
> 
> Life is good ......... Anyone want a visit from us . I bought a 32 ft motor coach and we are going to travel the country for the next 5 years starting next spring and hit all 49 states in a 5 year period ............ 
> 
> Did you state in your previous post that YOU ARE GAY ?


Nice to see you back!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Nice to see you back!


Great to be around and a pleasant Fuck You from the thin skinned young buck . But again there young man I am not gay and no you may not fuck me !

Happy Hump Day to all that Hump !

----------


## JaneDoe

> Great to be around and a pleasant Fuck You from the thin skinned young buck . But again there young man I am not gay and no you may not fuck me !
> 
> Happy Hump Day to all that Hump !


Go fuck yourself old man...

Lmão !!!!

You envious, you must be plump there is the envy .. A great son of a bitch 

Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

You old asshole!!!

Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

I break your face if you fog up with me lucky you are in the shit of the United States of America!!

Tapatalk

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I break your face if you fog up with me lucky you are in the shit of the United States of America!!
> 
> Tapatalk


Please excuse me please . Do I know you ? I think not ! 

I say positively not !

*If I had wanted any shit from you lassie ; I would have Marine boot stomped it out or you , you bloody rude non-nationalist POS ! USA*

----------


## JaneDoe

> Please excuse me please . Do I know you ? I think not ! 
> 
> I say positively not !
> 
> *If I had wanted any shit from you lassie ; I would have Marine boot stomped it out or you , you bloody rude non-nationalist POS ! USA*


you are a shitty American this is what you are your nothing!!!

Tapatalk

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> you are a shitty American this is what you are your nothing!!!
> 
> Tapatalk


Maybe lassie but my great great grand dad beat your great great grand dad's ass so bad he now carries it in his hand because he got it handed to him just like all jealous people that mess with the USA . Lassie no need to feel bad you cannot help where you were born or that you are a miserable person ......... 

BUT 

IDGAF 

AGAIN

*If I had wanted any shit from you I would have boot stomped it out of you so bug off lassie !*

----------


## Proximal

> Maybe lassie but my great great grand dad beat your great great grand dad's ass so bad he now carries it in his hand because he got it handed to him just like all jealous people that mess with the USA . Lassie no need to feel bad you cannot help where you were born or that you are a miserable person ......... 
> 
> BUT 
> 
> IDGAF 
> 
> AGAIN
> 
> *If I had wanted any shit from you I would have boot stomped it out of you so bug off lassie !*


Well look who dropped by  :Bbsmile:  How ya doing old fella?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Well look who dropped by  How ya doing old fella?


Hey old man who are you calling old fella ......... lol  :Smilie:  Had to spread a little southern love to the mates across the pond that are jealous and wish they were here ....... Gotta luv it ! USA !

----------


## Proximal

> Hey old man who are you calling old fella ......... lol  Had to spread a little southern love to the mates across the pond that are jealous and wish they were here ....... Gotta luv it ! USA !


Nah, we’re just a couple of spring chickens.

----------


## bestchestwest

I think about how hard work now will lead to and easier future. In the end there will be no excuses!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I think about how hard work now will lead to and easier future. In the end there will be no excuses!


Yup and if you can stay Natty for about 2 more years you will see the most gains from your work outs gear free

----------


## JaneDoe

Stick your boot in the navy in your ass, you would not last a day alive here!

----------


## JaneDoe

...,,

----------


## JaneDoe

....

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Stick your boot in the navy in your ass, you would not last a day alive here!


lol , what do you get intoxicated and just post random post to the world and about your sexual preferences ? Aren't you the clever one from a 3rd world country well maybe 2nd world country the women there do have nice asses . Brush up on your English so your sentences on a USA forum , that is open to the world but still 95% are English speaking gents and not Spanish or Portuguese ...... Sooooo Davey boy get right on that and tighten up a bit so the majority can understand . You have a gay day and be happy !

Are you a Hoto Punta ?

----------


## JaneDoe

@ BuzzardMarinePumper's




I'm here to apologize for my bad spirits.
And as a man that I am if I offended you, I apologize for taking your joke elsewhere.


I have nothing against you or your nationality, because I love the States of America ..




I love the essence of bodybuilding that comes from your country ... So I will not act like an idiot here anymore, I apologize again ..
Even if you don't accept it for me, everything is fine, because my conscience is clean because I have nothing against you.




I'm a guy who likes this forum and doesn't want to have enemies around here ... hugs!

----------


## charger69

> lol , what do you get intoxicated and just post random post to the world and about your sexual preferences ? Aren't you the clever one from a 3rd world country well maybe 2nd world country the women there do have nice asses . Brush up on your English so your sentences on a USA forum , that is open to the world but still 95% are English speaking gents and not Spanish or Portuguese ...... Sooooo Davey boy get right on that and tighten up a bit so the majority can understand . You have a gay day and be happy !
> 
> Are you a Hoto Punta ?


LOL
Its spelled joto. And puta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> @ BuzzardMarinePumper's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here to apologize for my bad spirits.
> And as a man that I am if I offended you, I apologize for taking your joke elsewhere.
> 
> 
> ...


That is way cool man ! Not sure I am to the hug stage but thank you for manning up and showing class !

----------


## Honkey_Kong

The easiest way to stay motivated is to drink A LOT of stimulant preworkouts about an hour before you go to the gym. When they kick in and you get that itchy skin, you'll NEED to go throw some iron around.

----------


## charger69

Visualization- visualize what success of your goal will look like. Visualize where you are and where your competition is. Visualize what it will take to get to the goal.
This works in just about anything. I am a perfectionist so I will probably never reach my goal, but it keeps me going in my personal and professional life. 
As you start seeing your progress, it motivates you even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

Thanks for the advice and for reliving this post, but what I have to say is that I made this post a moment of disappointment in my life. Today things are working more in my life, and the only thing I hope for now is the opening of the gyms ... to make an efficient nutrition plan and increase the size .. Thank you all. Regarding Buzz, I have nothing against it, I was in a bad mood for being an idiot, but I know that he is a good person ... It is in the USA that the great legends of bodybuilding are born ...

----------


## charger69

> Thanks for the advice and for reliving this post, but what I have to say is that I made this post a moment of disappointment in my life. Today things are working more in my life, and the only thing I hope for now is the opening of the gyms ... to make an efficient nutrition plan and increase the size .. Thank you all. Regarding Buzz, I have nothing against it, I was in a bad mood for being an idiot, but I know that he is a good person ... It is in the USA that the great legends of bodybuilding are born ...


Do I sense some racism? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JaneDoe

> Do I sense some racism? LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Racism is impossible, I am the most mixed race on the planet ...:

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> make more money . its a simple math equation . if bodybuilding makes you happy , but bodybuilding requires money, then you need to find a way to make more money . thats it


When anyone asks me about doing their first cycle I always ask how much savings do they have. ALWAYS tell them if they cannot afford to buy real food it doesn't matter if they afford the chemicals. They always say...I'll find a way. I always say...no you will not. I am then Mr Negative to them. They do their cycle and they get 20 percent of their desired results. Before Motivation, before dedication, comes cash. Cold hard cash.

----------


## JaneDoe

> When anyone asks me about doing their first cycle I always ask how much savings do they have. ALWAYS tell them if they cannot afford to buy real food it doesn't matter if they afford the chemicals. They always say...I'll find a way. I always say...no you will not. I am then Mr Negative to them. They do their cycle and they get 20 percent of their desired results. Before Motivation, before dedication, comes cash. Cold hard cash.


this post is old

----------


## Ashop

I go and check the ladies out in my gym(s), thats what got me started when I was a young man training  :Smilie:

----------


## wango

I just like the feeling of knowing that Im looking damn good for my age and this ^^^ helps as well.

----------


## MILKMAN73

> What you do to stay motivated day after day - in pursuit of your goals


I only date super hot, shallow, superficial Instagram models who are all 30 years younger than me. Keeps me motivated and on my toes!

Just kidding. Happily married for 13 years now to an amazing wife with 3 amazing kids. That's motivation enough to stay healthy and fit.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Happily married


Is that even possible??

----------


## MILKMAN73

> Is that even possible??


Second time's a charm! 14 years in Jan! She puts up with all by bullshit. What more can a man ask for?

----------


## sean007smith

I picked up a bench and some cement plates for like 150 bucks. I also got a chin up bar for $15 from a used item sales app and got a set of dip bars from Amazon for $80. I hate social distancing and masks so I'm working out from home now. Maybe you could find some used equipment to start a home gym.

----------

